
Ask HN: News sites suck, is there a site where people write long articles - mouselover
Like a Twitter for news but longer
======
davelnewton
Longer than... 140 characters? What are you actually asking for? Be specific.
NYT writes long articles. New Yorker. Christian Science Monitor. What do you
want?

~~~
mouselover
something similar with NY Times but written by everyday people (like Twitter)

~~~
davelnewton
"Everyday people" don't write long articles.

------
Mizza
[http://glance.wtf](http://glance.wtf)

Not quite what you're after, but a curated, speed-readable list of good reads.

~~~
mouselover
Was not expecting that,interesting

------
chintan39
I am working on a similar platform called TalkBig
[http://talkbig.co](http://talkbig.co)

~~~
mouselover
I'm kind of newbie in the start up world but your 'landing page' does not
offer that much info about what the product is about

~~~
Warewolf-ESB
Yep you're right. No idea what this is and how I can get more info without
submitting my email.

------
smacktoward
Here you go: [http://longform.org/](http://longform.org/)

------
acomjean
someone recommended this: Its kinda like a kick starter for writers. Though in
the end its a subscription thing.

[http://www.beaconreader.com/](http://www.beaconreader.com/)

~~~
mouselover
awesome tool for writers.Very similar with Kickstarter

------
SocksCanClose
or how about the Atavist ([https://atavist.com](https://atavist.com))?

------
147
Have you looked at Medium.com?

~~~
mouselover
Yea, but medium is mostly stories . I wanted something similar with Twitter
that will show news in real time and give users the power to write them rather
than big conglomerates like CNN or fox.

------
MichaelCrawford
The New York Times. There articles are quite in-depth.

Try paying for it, or it will go away someday.

Or read my own essays:

[http://www.warplife.com/mdc/essays/](http://www.warplife.com/mdc/essays/)
[http://www.warplife.com/mdc/books/](http://www.warplife.com/mdc/books/)
[http://www.warplife.com/jonathan-swift/](http://www.warplife.com/jonathan-
swift/) [http://www.warplife.com/tips/](http://www.warplife.com/tips/)

